# Changement du thème mac os x



## quarknl2p (8 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,
Existe il un utilitaire gratuit pour changer le thème de OS X. (je parle de la couleur alu brossé ..). J'ai bien cherché je trouve pas vraiment d'outil gratuit :hein: 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Wali (9 Mai 2007)

Il y en a bien un : *Uno*. Il est gratuit et te permet de choisir une interface semblable pour tous les programmes.

Bien à toi, 

Wali


----------



## bompi (9 Mai 2007)

1. Uno permet de n'installer que le th&#232;me Uno ...
2. Ce fil ressortit &#224; la customisation
3. Il y a va tout droit.


----------



## AuGie (9 Mai 2007)

Tu as cette "application" aussi qui est sympa, un peu diff&#233;rent d'UNO -> http://homepage.mac.com/mcdo_design/Cats.htm


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2007)

Et Smooth Uno.


----------

